# Great for something, but not for spreading glue!



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I like either acid brushes or my index finger. Thanks for the review.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the review. Usually I have found Lee Valley products to be excellent quality so I appreciate the heads up on this one. However, like Jim I generally just use my index finger to spread glue and use acid brushes for hard to reach areas.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

I use an old retired kitchen spatula - looks similar to the item you're reviewing - but much bigger. what I did was notch small cuts in the spatula which lets the glue "escape" as you spread it as opposed to being removed. works pretty well - might also make these useful for their purpose. just my $0.02


----------



## Knuckles (Mar 17, 2009)

I picked up a set of three that look very similar sometime 5-10 years ago, although I don't think I got them from Lee Valley. The ones I use are pretty flexible and I actually like and use them often for gluing edges (they're only about 3/8 wide). The ones I have are not really stiff enough to scrape up glue with. I have a cheap plastic putty knife that does that great.

Of course, I do use my finger half the time anyway.


----------



## CanadaJeff (Jul 8, 2008)

I like the acid brushes a lot, I don't understand why your throwing them away after a few uses. After you done gluing, rinse them in a little warm water and soap and dry them out. I have acid brushes from 2 years ago still in use.


----------



## OttawaP (Mar 13, 2008)

Gotta disagree 100% on this one. A steady hand and these babies are awesome aslo faster than acid brushes in my opinion. Best thing is when the glue dries it peels right off them, even epoxy does not stick.

Gunked up acid brushes are a p.i.t.a., I'd rather use my finger.


----------



## Demowen (Feb 5, 2009)

I've got a few very small scraps of some hide leather that works great to spread glue. Once the glue dries up it just cracks and peels right off!

I know that Marc Spagnolo takes a regular pint container with a hole cut in the top. He puts a little water in the bottom and its good to go till your next glue up.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

I cut the bristles a little shorter on my Harbor Freight cheap brushes… makes them a little stiffer to spread glue… Then, I like to use my wife's credit card to peel off semi-dry glue squeeze out.

I saw these things, or something similar… didn't think they'd spread as well as brush. Thanks for posting.


----------



## choppertoo (Apr 30, 2009)

I've got to agree with OttowaP. I like mine especially for spreading in a groove. They fit 1/2 out of the bag but are wasily cut down to 3/8 or 1/4. I don't mind acid brushes but forget to rinse them & they're shot.


----------



## JayPique (May 25, 2009)

I'm partial to a brayer, like David Marks uses. You put down your bead of glue, and then roll it out smooth with the brayer. For bigger glue ups I'll put glue in a paint tray and use an appropriately sized paint roller.

Most often, though, I just use my finger.

JP


----------



## choppertoo (Apr 30, 2009)

I've got to agree with OttowaP. I like mine especially for spreading in a groove. They fit 1/2 out of the bag but are easily cut down to 3/8 or 1/4. I don't mind acid brushes but forget to rinse them & they're shot.


----------



## ladywoodrat (Sep 11, 2009)

I like these little plastic spreaders for wood filler. They work great and like glue the filler comes off pretty easy if it drys on them.


----------



## jsheaney (Jun 25, 2007)

I always seem to have plenty of really skinny cutoffs sitting around, so generally just use little bits of wood to spread glue (if not my finger). I'll generally sharpen the end a bit on a sanding block. When I'm done I snip the end off with wire cutters.


----------



## AaronK (Nov 30, 2008)

good idea jsheaney - i'm a bit tired of getting my fingers all gunky. plus, you can carve any pattern youd like… thanks!


----------

